# Dry at tip of ear



## Stiggly Wiggly (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi again everyone,
So my V has dry skin at both tips of his ears, his parents both had it, what is it? How do I make it go away?


----------



## lundynm (Sep 20, 2012)

We just went through this with our V too. We put some bag balm on them and the dry skin came right off and now they are nice and soft again.


----------

